# Event Coverage: Audi Driver International 2011



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you haven't heard the name John Brooks, let me make an introduction. One of the most respected motorsport photogs in the business, John has worked as official Audi Sport photographer as well as contributor to websites like SpeedHunters. John has contributed to Fourtitude occasionally in the past and we're looking forward to doing more with him in the future. Being UK based, John was the perfect person to cover Audi Driver International for us.

Brits are nutters for magazines and as such its one of the few markets outside Germany that very readily supports an Audi-focused print magazine. Here in the States you'll likely find Audi Driver on the shelves of your local Barnes & Noble though you'd have to go to the UK if you wanted to see that publication's annual Audi-centered event dubbed Audi Driver International.

If you're curious what it entails, check out John's summary of the event along with over 150 photos after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice coverage.


----------

